# Lost - Avalanche Beacon near Mt Bancroft 5/28/05



## dressler (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi, I lost my almost new Tracker avalanche beacon near the top of the 4-wheel drive road up to Loch Lomond and Mt Bancroft (and Parry and Eva). We had lunch right by the car and I think I left it next to some rocks. 

Please call Judi at 720-890-7568 with any information. Thanks so much!!


----------

